# Rocky fork



## lonewolf

Got to lake about 9 am. Water was coffee with cream color 40° . Found lots of fish in 15' to 18' on sonar . Could not get any to bite at multiple spots with jig , minnow and multiple different colored grubs. Caught 4 perch and a couple white bass finally out in front of fishing pier in 14' of water on live minnow on drop shot . All in all not a lot of fish caught but was nice to get the boat out . Come on Spring and Please no more Rain

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

Thanks for the report lonewolf ! Gonna be out there before too much longer. Took my boat to Buckeye Boat Repair and Mobile Service yesterday for a tweek on the battery connections. Looking forward to more reports from Rocky.


----------



## TheKing

Any reports from Rocky ?


----------



## TheKing

Spent a few hours yesterday fishing about a 1/2 mile of the southeast shore yesterday.  Water was muddy, a good amount of sticks and leaves and smaller wood floating, and 49 degrees water temperature. Fished with minnows on the slip bobbers and minnow tipped jigs on the bottom. Marked really good numbers on the fish finder in 30 FOW about 15-20 yards from shore. The fish were at 25 ft down or close to the bottom. Not a bite to be had on them nor anything closer to shore. There was probably 20 other boats on the water but no one that I talked to had caught anything. The report from the Bayview bait store was that they were not biting yet. Still a nice calm and sunny day to get the boat docked and make sure everything is working. Ended the day with a campfire and some cold beers - a great day !


----------



## Ogene

TheKing said:


> Spent a few hours yesterday fishing about a 1/2 mile of the southeast shore yesterday. Water was muddy, a good amount of sticks and leaves and smaller wood floating, and 49 degrees water temperature. Fished with minnows on the slip bobbers and minnow tipped jigs on the bottom. Marked really good numbers on the fish finder in 30 FOW about 15-20 yards from shore. The fish were at 25 ft down or close to the bottom. Not a bite to be had on them nor anything closer to shore. There was probably 20 other boats on the water but no one that I talked to had caught anything. The report from the Bayview bait store was that they were not biting yet. Still a nice calm and sunny day to get the boat docked and make sure everything is working. Ended the day with a campfire and some cold beers - a great day !


Hey King,
I was out also, plenty of marks from 15 to 20 but no takers, as you stated. I think water temp has to come up a bit to get them going.


----------



## TheKing

4/06/2019 - Fished from 11 am till 3:30 pm along south east shore from East Shore marina down to Fisherman's Warf cove. Winds were calm, cloudy with some brief periods of sunshine, muddy water starting to clear and water temp climbed from 51 to 53 during the day. Marked good numbers on the fish finder in 30 FOW. The fish were at 12-20 ft down. We did catch 2 short crappies on slip bobbers at 15 ft deep. Worked the brush and fallen trees up close without even a nibble. Talked to 5 or so boats with the same story and Bayview Bait store also had no good reports.

There was a bass tournament with what looked to be about 40 boats working. A good number of them need to be a lot more respectful about making their high speed runs in between boats that are fishing within 100 ft of shore. The lake is plenty wide for those guys to stay clear of those that have lines in the water at the shoreline.


----------



## TheKing

Spent Saturday on Rocky Fork hunting crappies from 11am till 3:30pm. Water temp 59-61 degrees, clearing water, calm weather - got skunked again. Fished good wood at the banks and out from shore with minnows on the bottom and on the bobbers. Very few marks on the fish finder.


----------



## Ogene

TheKing said:


> Spent Saturday on Rocky Fork hunting crappies from 11am till 3:30pm. Water temp 59-61 degrees, clearing water, calm weather - got skunked again. Fished good wood at the banks and out from shore with minnows on the bottom and on the bobbers. Very few marks on the fish finder.


King, we fished Rocky Saturday from 1-4:30, got 18 over 11" and threw back another 15 or so.
The bigger females are in very tight.


----------



## TheKing

Ogene said:


> King, we fished Rocky Saturday from 1-4:30, got 18 over 11" and threw back another 15 or so.
> The bigger females are in very tight.


We worked the south shore all the way to Fisherman's Warf. Where were you?


----------



## Ogene

King,
South shore coves including back in fisherman warf and that south west shore beyond the warf.
Like I said, they were really in tight. Smaller males were at the outer grass edges.


----------



## TheKing

We worked a fresh big tree fall just east of FW in 4-6 FOW. I was surprised at not even a bite.


----------



## Ogene

We need to get together and get em when this wind lays down


----------



## TheKing

Spent Wednesday 4/17 from 1 pm till 3:30 pm. Cloudy, a 12 mph wind that came and went giving some good drift motion now and then. Bayview Bait Store had the same report to date - nothing much at all happening as I bought minnows. He had fished Rocky and Paint the day before and got skunked. We caught one for the efforts. On a 4-6 foot deep flat within 5 yards of shore. Surface water temp 57-58 degrees. And he was a tough fighter with lots of prime time nest building color. A small Bass I caught at a similar shore was as pale colored as could be. Water was stained but clearing. Saw two heavy groupings on the fish finder at 15 ft dp in 25 FOW near shore.


----------



## TrapperZach

What’s the lake look like right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankbait09

What TrapperZach said


----------



## jkeeney20

Water was in good shape Wed Evening...with all this rain yesterday and today, no clue now. Fish were eating


----------



## AndOne

If someone is around the lake, wed/Thursday if you could please let me know how the water looks, they would be appreciated. Coming from about 2.5hrs away, so just trying confirm by Friday. 

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

Water still up and pure mud on west side as this evening


----------



## AndOne

Thanks for the update! I believe we are going to make the trip, see what happens.


----------



## TrapperZach

Thinking about going out tomorrow on the kayak. What’s the lake look like right now and what’s the HP limit there? How’s boat traffic? Thank you for any information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankb63

TheKing said:


> Spent Saturday on Rocky Fork hunting crappies from 11am till 3:30pm. Water temp 59-61 degrees, clearing water, calm weather - got skunked again. Fished good wood at the banks and out from shore with minnows on the bottom and on the bobbers. Very few marks on the fish finder.


East shore cove I did well


----------



## Frankb63

East shore coves I did well on 1/16 nigs 2 inch gr3n chariuse. Grubs


----------



## TheKing

Frankb63 said:


> East shore coves I did well on 1/16 nigs 2 inch gr3n chariuse. Grubs


Maybe it is because I am fishing mid-day instead of early and late?


----------



## TheKing

Fished Rocky Fork after the rains quit on Friday evening 3 May from 4pm till about 9 pm. Surface water temp was 65 degrees, calm winds. Parts of the lake were very muddy, and some parts were somewhat stained to clear. We found a few in one spot - close-up brush fishing minnows 18 inches under the bobber. About 10 short fish, 2 over 12 inches and one at 11 inches between 6:30pm and 8:30pm. They would not touch a dead minnow. But the attack on the live minnows was fierce. A fisherman that we talked to did very well in the morning rains from the shore. His technique was jigging a twister about 4 ft under the bobber.


----------



## Frankb63

lonewolf said:


> Got to lake about 9 am. Water was coffee with cream color 40° . Found lots of fish in 15' to 18' on sonar . Could not get any to bite at multiple spots with jig , minnow and multiple different colored grubs. Caught 4 perch and a couple white bass finally out in front of fishing pier in 14' of water on live minnow on drop shot . All in all not a lot of fish caught but was nice to get the boat out . Come on Spring and Please no more Rain
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


Very


----------



## Frankb63

lonewolf said:


> Got to lake about 9 am. Water was coffee with cream color 40° . Found lots of fish in 15' to 18' on sonar . Could not get any to bite at multiple spots with jig , minnow and multiple different colored grubs. Caught 4 perch and a couple white bass finally out in front of fishing pier in 14' of water on live minnow on drop shot . All in all not a lot of fish caught but was nice to get the boat out . Come on Spring and Please no more Rain
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


I did ok at North beath n east east shore at the cove


----------



## Frankb63

Ogene said:


> King,
> South shore coves including back in fisherman warf and that south west shore beyond the warf.
> Like I said, they were really in tight. Smaller males were at the outer grass edges.


Where about zat fisherman warth thanks


----------



## garhtr

I haven't fish it in sometime but the bank from fishermens warf west to the dike almost always produced for me when fish were really moving shallow. There are still some under water stumps some out some distance from shore that get overlooked.
Kellys cove was also a spot that produced well for me in the past, bluegills also.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Frankb63

garhtr said:


> I haven't fish it in sometime but the bank from fishermens warf west to the dike almost always produced for me when fish were really moving shallow. There are still some under water stumps some out some distance from shore that get overlooked.
> Kellys cove was also a spot that produced well for me in the past, bluegills also.
> Good luck and good fishing


Have it tried it haven't fish fisherman warth in yaers.where about is Kelly cove.good luck fishing.


----------



## garhtr

Frankb63 said:


> where about is Kelly cove.


South side just west of the south beach, biggest cove on the lake.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Frankb63

garhtr said:


> South side just west of the south beach, biggest cove on the lake.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Thank you will tried that cove good luck fishing


----------



## TheKing

Fished Rocky for Crappie Monday from 9 am till 3:30 pm and Tuesday from 7:30 am till 1:30 pm. Both days were sunny, warm and calm. Water was pretty clear in the shallows and surface water temp was 62-66 degrees. Fished minnows about 18 inches under the bobber. We found a good spot on Monday and got 7 nice keepers 10-12 inches. Tuesday we caught only one keeper - it was a slow bite that day for everyone we talked to. All but one fish that we kept were male. None looked ready to spawn by the look of things upon cleaning them.


----------



## Frankb63

Caught a mess but mainly small one ones. 5 keepers out out out of 42 fish at North beath. Bbites got better later it got. Blinko at the point nice place about 10 foot deep.


----------



## Frankb63

TheKing said:


> Fished Rocky for Crappie Monday from 9 am till 3:30 pm and Tuesday from 7:30 am till 1:30 pm. Both days were sunny, warm and calm. Water was pretty clear in the shallows and surface water temp was 62-66 degrees. Fished minnows about 18 inches under the bobber. We found a good spot on Monday and got 7 nice keepers 10-12 inches. Tuesday we caught only one keeper - it was a slow bite that day for everyone we talked to. All but one fish that we kept were male. None looked ready to spawn by the look of things upon cleaning them.


Bliko North Beach


----------



## linebacker43

Anybody getting into any eyes? Was thinking of making a trip down next week to switch it up a bit. If you dont wanna broadcast it on here, you can message me! Thanks and good luck out there!

Linebacker43


----------



## Frankb63

linebacker43 said:


> Anybody getting into any eyes? Was thinking of making a trip down next week to switch it up a bit. If you dont wanna broadcast it on here, you can message me! Thanks and good luck out there!
> 
> Linebacker43


Was you talking saugeyes?


----------



## Frankb63

TheKing said:


> Any reports from Rocky ?


North Beach n blinko at the point


----------



## linebacker43

Yes I was referring to Saugeyes.


----------



## Frankb63

linebacker43 said:


> Yes I was referring to Saugeyes.


Below rocky fork dam I caught them up 25 inches. Using a green grubs sometimes tiped with a minnow. They are heavy in the current. Caught 5 nice one 7 to 9 pm last night.one was fish Ohio award. He was 24 inches. Good luck fishing


----------



## Frankb63

Frankb63 said:


> Below rocky fork dam I caught them up 25 inches. Using a green grubs sometimes tiped with a minnow. They are heavy in the current. Caught 5 nice one 7 to 9 pm last night.one was fish Ohio award. He was 24 inches. Good luck fishing


----------



## garhtr

Frankb63 said:


> Caught 5 nice one 7 to 9 pm last night.one was fish Ohio award


 Sssshhhh  That's a heck of a spot, my favorite after dark.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheKing

garhtr said:


> Sssshhhh  That's a heck of a spot, my favorite after dark.
> Good luck and good fishing !


We go by that 3 or 4 times per week - the most I have ever seen there is two cars, or a car and a horse drawn carriage.


----------



## garhtr

TheKing said:


> We go by that 3 or 4 times per week


I almost always fish there at night, almost always have the place to my self but It's certainly no big secret.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheKing

Wish I was able to try it. The overpass on 753 near to the Carmel Market is hardly ever fished. And it looks right on.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

...


----------



## linebacker43

Are you guys referring to the big dam or the old Mill dam? Years ago I was ran out of there down by the mill fishing while we were camping at the campground.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

I think they are referring to the actual lake dam itself, which is the only public access dam on rocky fork. The other dams mentioned get fished hard, especially since the mennonites and amish moved in the past few years. Also, the other dams are actually private land access, but it doesnt stop people from fishing them. I think the owners just quit trying to keep people out over time. I live directly across from the dam on 753 and there is rarely a time that vehicles are not parked there. If it's not vehicles it's the mennonites with their bikes hid in the grass. Growing up in this area my whole life, it has been sad to watch private land disregarded, and resources abused. Then amish have taken huge stringers of smallmouth from the creek, and actually even set trotlines with minnows for the smallies. It's gotten so bad that it is literally in my front yard (the creek) and I rarely fish it. There are still fish in it, but there are alot better places to go. Not to mention when you have more then 2 people fishing a 30 yard section of creek, it gets crowded real fast especially with the amish when they bring their 9 kids with them. I believe it was ODOT who actually just recently put orange cones and caution tape across where everyone parks for the 753 bridge, and every day some a-hole moves the cones so he can park. People just dont care.


----------



## crankbait09

Anyone having any luck catching largemouth bass yet?


----------



## TheKing

crankbait09 said:


> Anyone having any luck catching largemouth bass yet?


 Wife and I watched a guy catch 2 nice ones in 2 minutes two weeks ago. Bass should be on the beds and easy to hook now.


----------



## crankbait09

that's music to my ears 
I'm actually heading out there on the 21st. Hopefully weather cooperates


----------



## TheKing

crankbait09 said:


> that's music to my ears
> I'm actually heading out there on the 21st. Hopefully weather cooperates


Spring Valley market is open now too. JR's, Country Crust, goes great with fish !


----------



## gillman.6

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> I think they are referring to the actual lake dam itself, which is the only public access dam on rocky fork. The other dams mentioned get fished hard, especially since the mennonites and amish moved in the past few years. Also, the other dams are actually private land access, but it doesnt stop people from fishing them. I think the owners just quit trying to keep people out over time. I live directly across from the dam on 753 and there is rarely a time that vehicles are not parked there. If it's not vehicles it's the mennonites with their bikes hid in the grass. Growing up in this area my whole life, it has been sad to watch private land disregarded, and resources abused. Then amish have taken huge stringers of smallmouth from the creek, and actually even set trotlines with minnows for the smallies. It's gotten so bad that it is literally in my front yard (the creek) and I rarely fish it. There are still fish in it, but there are alot better places to go. Not to mention when you have more then 2 people fishing a 30 yard section of creek, it gets crowded real fast especially with the amish when they bring their 9 kids with them. I believe it was ODOT who actually just recently put orange cones and caution tape across where everyone parks for the 753 bridge, and every day some a-hole moves the cones so he can park. People just dont care.


Man I havent heard anyone talk about those mill dams in a long time! When I was a young kid we used to fish at McCoppin Mill and Beaver Dam. Dad caught a musky there once. When McCoppin mill sold back then the new owner stopped allowing fishing. I heard that now you can only fish the hole directly below the Rocky Fork dam. Dont know for sure though. Havent seen any of those dams in a really long time. Good memories though.


----------



## glasseyes

People fish below the bridge at the old mill. Lots of people park right there by gate beside bridge. I have never fished it myself but drive by it lots of times and see guys down below fishing the hole beside bridge. I've never seen Amish there but no doubt they do , but I've seen other guys in waders fishing it.


----------



## LoramieFish12

We are coming down to Rocky Fork the end of this month for our annual Rocky trip. Looking forward to it! Bringing the "chicks" out too this time, hopefully get them on some nice fish.


----------



## garhtr

glasseyes said:


> People fish below the bridge at


 I've been fishing there for decades and never had a problem. It's one of those spots that some times has a trash problem. People just can't clean up after themselves. 
Truthfully I'm really uncertain exactly where you are permitted to fish down there and I pick my times carefully , night or rainy days and seldom see other fishermen.
A warden once told me "fish and hunt where you've been fishing and hunting and if there's a problem leave and don't go back" and that's one of those spots I'm unsure about.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Frankb63

garhtr said:


> Sssshhhh  That's a heck of a spot, my favorite after dark.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Yes dodwell during the day to using green grubs catching crappie white bass and eyes


----------



## glasseyes

garhtr said:


> I've been fishing there for decades and never had a problem. It's one of those spots that some times has a trash problem. People just can't clean up after themselves.
> Truthfully I'm really uncertain exactly where you are permitted to fish down there and I pick my times carefully , night or rainy days and seldom see other fishermen.
> A warden once told me "fish and hunt where you've been fishing and hunting and if there's a problem leave and don't go back" and that's one of those spots I'm unsure about.
> Good luck and good fishing !


 there is room for maybe two vehicles there unless you are out on the road. I think thats one reason you dont see to many there, plus the fact that there are no parking signs right where people park.


----------



## LoramieFish12

Coming down this weekend with some buddies and our girls! Have the crappie transitioned into post-spawn yet? Trying to decide if we should be targeting cover or troll for roaming crappies.


----------



## crankbait09

almost afraid to ask, but can anyone give any update to the condition of the lake? I was hoping for a saturday trip


----------



## LoramieFish12

Headed down tomorrow afternoon for the weekend. Will update.


----------



## crankbait09

I haven't laid eyes on the lake, but I just called the local bait shop that is located there on the lake. I asked him for a report. 

he said that it's been raining off and on, and the water is not brown at all. Slightly higher, but green like normal. He mentioned tomorrow was going to be about the same, little rain here and there. But he didn't seem overly concerned.

for what that's worth


----------



## LoramieFish12

East side is pretty good clarity, west side is chocolate milk. Gills are hot right now. Only 1 keeper crappie.


----------



## crankbait09

I just got back. As Loramie said, the east side was definitely chocolate milk. I launched from fisherman's wharf. It was stained, and visibility was 15-24". Wasn't terrible. We ended up catching 5 keeper bass, and my friend pulled in a 5-10 pound cat fish caught on a spinner bait. That was huge! The catfish ended up straightening the hook on the spinnerbait., and those hooks are thick!

Not a bad day though. A lot of sail boats, and bass boats were out too.
A lot of people were fishing for crappie.


----------



## gillman.6

Wife and I got a babysitter and went to RF today. I was mostly playing with my new fishfinder and we did a little bit of fishing. Saw several people catching crappie in 2 to 4 ft of water from boat and shore. Wife likes to troll and we ended up with 2 keeper saugeye. Wished we could have stayed longer but needed to pick up the baby.


----------



## crankbait09

Anyone care to give a report on what the condition of this lake is in right now?


----------



## Southernsaug

I think it's in pretty good shape. I am headed that way in little bit. Talked to a guy who was on it last night and it was good, a bit high but good color


----------



## Southernsaug

I just got back from Rocky Fork. The east end is clear, but mid lake and up is stained, but still decent clarity. Didn't do much good fishing, but it was a bright sunny afternoon. Just wanted to get on the water.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

We will be out there tomorrow evening. Love fishing for catfish on Rocky!


----------



## Southernsaug

Saugeye have picked up a bit. They are finicky, but catchable. Mostly they want worms in some fashion or another. I caught about 20 mid day today on jigs and worms. had 4 keepers. All the keepers were just barely legal at 15 1/4 -15 1/2. I heard somebody got a couple 20" plus fish today. We got a few keepers the first of the week too, still nothing over 17".


----------



## Frankb63

My boat for sale 18 foot filed 140 up 2500.00 or best offer be catching crappie at North Beach n binko point


----------



## gillman.6

We had a pretty good day today considering how the weather forecast looked. Fished 4 hours and got off minutes before the down pour. 8 saugeye, 3 keepers. All caught within 90 minutes then they stopped. Saw some other folks boat a few too. Also caught 1 perch barely the size of the crankbait it went after.


----------



## garhtr

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ing-the-blues/Cvy0UgXBg9RqNviozHoTJI/amp.html
Any recent talk about the blue cat stocking ??
I was kinda hopeful this would happen someday.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Southernsaug

I was under the impression they have already stocked some in Rocky Fork. That article was from 2017. The lake is a lot different than it was when they stopped Muskie stockings. After the central sewage system went in the lake changed dramatically and the weed beds came back and water quality is great. I think muskies would go again if they ever wanted to try. The current biologist out of Xenia would have to request that and from what I've seen of their management choices I wouldn't expect much.

i will check one of my sources. I know the lake got a huge Saugeye stocking this year


----------



## garhtr

Southernsaug said:


> I was under the impression they have already stocked some in Rocky Fork. That article was from 2017


After the initial talk of stockings in 2017 I hadn't seen any more info about stocking blues and I haven't Heard of or see one caught ???
As far as muskie stocking the trend seems to be away from lakes with open Spillways (Cowan, Rocky) and more towards lakes with pipes like CC and Efrk.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## tedtami

Do they stock any channel cats in Rocky Fork would love it if they stocked some blue cats also!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom 513

tedtami said:


> Do they stock any channel cats in Rocky Fork would love it if they stocked some blue cats also!!!!!!!


Not sure, but a channel over 16lb was caught in a tourney this weekend

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

tedtami said:


> Do they stock any channel cats in Rocky Fork would love it if they stocked some blue cats also!!!!!!!


 Yes, lots of them, it's always been my favorite catfish lake in SW Ohio, it's loaded with channels. 
I'd like to see it get blue cats also, I'd like to catch one on a fly, hopefully at night.
How long does it take for one too reach the 50 lb mark 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Southernsaug

Ok, I checked with my Fisheries connection and currently Caesars Creek, Hoover, Seneca, Clendening and Dillon have been stocked with Blue Cats. Channel cats are native to Rocky Fork and not stocked. It is a great catfish lake. We catch a lot of big channels trolling for Saugeye and some flatheads. My biggest Channel is 17# and the biggest Flathead 44# from Rocky Fork. 

The spillway argument is an old one and has some validity to it, but Muskies were pulled because of low survival due to poor water quality (trust me I know what I'm talking about).


----------



## tedtami

Thanks for info it is a good lake be great for blue cats just wishing I Guess!!!


----------



## jessejames556

Fished Rocky for bass yesterday (07/23/19). Clear blue bird skies and pleasant out after the front that passed through the day before ending our heat wave. The water temp was around 80-82 degrees depending on where you were. Got to my spot around 0745 AM and immediately found them on a top water bite. I seemed to do well wherever I noticed the shad being chased close to the surface. The bass are staying close to grass on main lake points as far as I can tell. Bite died off for me in closer to noon. Great day!


----------

